# Club Interchange



## master dave (Dec 3, 2002)

when i began my tang soo do training before tournaments were popular, showing my age now lol we would visit other clubs and train with them on our off nights. our school would visit another tsd school train and share ideas with them.  i dont or havent seen this being done now days why? my school michigan tsd will be the guest of the brownstown tsd club wed, december 4th. i have started the club interchange going again  along with my friend master barker. next its off to the wyandotte tsd club"  my question is what do you think of the idea? putting all the politics aside for an evening of cross training with other tsd clubs and sharing ideas and working towards a closer brotherhood amoung tsd practicionst  would you consider this in your area? if not why? let me know how you feel!

                              TANG SOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 3, 2002)

I like that idea  I'd love to visit a TSD school and workout the TSD way again. That would be fun


----------



## TkdWarrior (Dec 3, 2002)

why choose only TSD? why not other styles... my teacher don't mind inviting ppls from different style if they r really open enuff to teach there...
watever man it's a good idea, once even my teaher n one of senior student proposed same idea of meeting once or twice in a month with all clubs n training, but other clubs(TKD) refused dumb a$$es, 
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 5, 2003)

excellent idea.  there is always something to learn from somebody.  when i trained shotokan we had visitors from other countries come and visit.  it was very cool.

if i had a school i would invite this type of project!!


----------

